# will the following people please come back



## SheriV (Sep 23, 2014)

sfw- I like your nudity
littlewing
bowden
xyz- I miss your hostility
thecaptn- I just miss you sugartits 



...........


----------



## dave 236 (Sep 23, 2014)

Holy shit I just realized... Where did everyone go?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 23, 2014)

Please add WOR, BMW and STFUandlift


----------



## jewc75 (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## heckler7 (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm still here, ungrateful heathens


----------



## charley (Sep 23, 2014)

....  Azza & coolhandsjames...[not renaissance man]


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 23, 2014)

I heard they hang out on Oprah's new forum,  puzzed anus and supple hands


----------



## bigant46 (Sep 24, 2014)

C'mon guys,waddabout bigant46? I mean here's a handsome funny classy respectful knowledgeable guy that's worth threading with. Oh,did I mention how jacked this kid is? I guess he runs the show over in the Boston,ma. Mecca


----------



## SheriV (Sep 24, 2014)

Yeah add names pls


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 24, 2014)

nuttin personal bigant but with 77 posts were you really even here yet......


----------



## SheriV (Sep 24, 2014)

^^ this


----------



## HeavyB (Sep 24, 2014)

Damn not even a mention.. Which this place has been dead lately so has ASF.. I blame the lack of free gear.


----------



## SheriV (Sep 24, 2014)

you haven't gone anywhere...this is for ppl that are MIA

dont get your panties all butthurt (see what I did there?)


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 24, 2014)

I just negged a shit load of people for not posting in AG. I even negged curt james guy used to post all the time


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 24, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> I just negged a shit load of people for not posting in AG. I even negged curt james guy used to post all the time



This^^^^^let them come back to a full in box of negs, not just the head jews propaganda.........


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 24, 2014)

KOS is next guy used to complain about not being a mod has like 15000 posts in 2 years becomes a mod and disappears


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 24, 2014)

GDI heck, some sleeping dogs are best left alone.........


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 24, 2014)

I heard they got stabbed at a cockfight.....after capt tied knives to the roosters legs.


----------



## MI1972 (Sep 24, 2014)

They joined ISIS.


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 24, 2014)

ISIS? Is that another forum for non lifting gaytards


----------



## dagambd (Sep 24, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> I've read in recent studies (double blind, randomised controlled, peer reviewed trials naturally) that photo's of your tits will not only bring back some of these members but might even attract a few new heterosexual ones as well.


I read the very same thing.


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 24, 2014)

Time to level up! Show us your clit


----------



## HeavyB (Sep 24, 2014)

SheriV said:


> you haven't gone anywhere...this is for ppl that are MIA
> 
> dont get your panties all butthurt (see what I did there?)




LOL I havent heard that in awhile panties butthurt... Those thongs will do that is why I go commando.


----------



## SheriV (Sep 24, 2014)

Pics of you in a thong..quick..Chop chop before I neg u


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 24, 2014)

^^please no


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 24, 2014)

Is the captn gone too?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 24, 2014)

The People's Choice gave theCaptn' a little time off to reflect on his mis doings around here, he will be back........


----------



## SheriV (Sep 24, 2014)

thecaptn hasn't been very attentive to my needs


----------



## SheriV (Sep 24, 2014)

wtf is saney...


and what happened to the big guy with the eagle feathers.... what was his name? he was italian and thought he was indian....

wheres griffith


----------



## 1HungLo (Sep 24, 2014)

Really, where did they all go? I think maybe Roid intimidated them all with his remarkable transformation.


----------



## Tesla (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## s2h (Sep 24, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> I just negged a shit load of people for not posting in AG. I even negged curt james guy used to post all the time



Curt has his hands full as a Admin on a board with 4 posts a day..give the guy a break...


----------



## s2h (Sep 24, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> I've read in recent studies (double blind, randomised controlled, peer reviewed trials naturally) that photo's of your tits will not only bring back some of these members but might even attract a few new heterosexual ones as well.



so if i shared some of her private noodz i have received..so you think that would spur traffic?..they are a bit on the sticky side and not very clear but i think you would get the point of them..


----------



## SheriV (Sep 24, 2014)

s2h said:


> Curt has his hands full as a Admin on a board with 4 posts a day..give the guy a break...




which board is curt admin on??


----------



## s2h (Sep 24, 2014)

fyi..TheCptn will be out for a while..he has a one year Mormon mission duty he must fill...and until he gets the iPhone holder for his handle bars it will be slow going for now...


----------



## s2h (Sep 24, 2014)

SheriV said:


> which board is curt admin on??



he is the Managing VP of forum direction and liberal arts of rx...or some fancy title like that..


----------



## s2h (Sep 24, 2014)

you should post noodz Sheri..i need to release some tension and build up...


----------



## MI1972 (Sep 24, 2014)

Aw, we don't want any nudez from SheriV  (reverse psychology in play)...


----------



## Warriorblaze (Sep 24, 2014)

Not even an honorable mention for WB


----------



## SheriV (Sep 24, 2014)

I know where you are!


----------



## Watson (Sep 24, 2014)

SheriV said:


> wheres griffith



had a romantic week with cube......my prostate is bruised.....that boys gifted.....(no homo!)


----------



## sneedham (Sep 24, 2014)

Fuck all you guys....and lady......


----------



## ROID (Sep 24, 2014)

2010 and 2011 were a couple of good yrs. 

I vanish for 3 yrs and come back to this.

We will rebuild......

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Sep 24, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> Really, where did they all go? I think maybe Roid intimidated them all with his remarkable transformation.




Do i sense sarcasm again ?

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## SheriV (Sep 24, 2014)

sneedham said:


> Fuck all you guys....and lady......




I dont think you stopped posting either


buncha touchy fellas in here that need to check their ai sources..I just you start getting all of your bathtub gears ancillaries via ironmag research . I hear its from the ball sweat of heavyiron himself


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 24, 2014)

All banned to a world called B.O.P.


----------



## SheriV (Sep 25, 2014)

I have no idea what that even means


----------



## the_predator (Sep 25, 2014)

B.O.P. = Boobs Or Pussy
SheriV...you need to post one of these


----------



## SheriV (Sep 25, 2014)

my boobs have made the rounds before..that will have to suffice

pussy is never making an appearance


----------



## SheriV (Sep 25, 2014)

sheriv15=15% off @ ironmag research and = boobies for sheri...tyia


----------



## 1HungLo (Sep 25, 2014)

ROID said:


> Do i sense sarcasm again ?
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



Lmao. Just seeing if you're paying attention.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 25, 2014)

I haven't posted in 4 hours, did anyone miss me.........


----------



## charley (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 25, 2014)

SheriV said:


> sheriv15=15% off @ ironmag research and = boobies for sheri...tyia



Can't help but love the irony... 
best letro for research animal boobie prevention. Proceeds go for cosmetic breast enhancement.   Lord givith and the Lord takith away...amen


----------



## SheriV (Sep 25, 2014)

This


----------



## SheriV (Sep 26, 2014)

I totally remembered someone else this morning...and now I cant remember who

super cool story


----------



## dagambd (Sep 26, 2014)

^^^^^

Damn good story


----------



## Bowden (Sep 26, 2014)

SheriV said:


> sfw- I like your nudity
> littlewing
> bowden
> xyz- I miss your hostility
> ...



I am on the planning committee for our retirement home fall orgy festival so I haven't had much time to spend posting.

That all said please post a pic of your tits.
I could use a pic for our orgy recruiting poster.


----------



## SheriV (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## SheriV (Sep 26, 2014)

I remember who! 

Dlats


----------



## ctr10 (Sep 26, 2014)

Where's Cube? I hope he didn't get over run by the towel heads in the UK


----------



## SheriV (Sep 26, 2014)

Doms
Hoyle21


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 26, 2014)

We got Sheri we don't need those other gimmicks


----------



## CG (Sep 26, 2014)

Bring back gfr


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 26, 2014)

GFR kept it real


----------



## CG (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah. I mean he went off the deep end eventually. But he didn't fuck around


----------



## CG (Sep 27, 2014)

Honestly Roid was right. 09-12 was the heyday


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 28, 2014)

I think most of the wacky characters we gimmicks from scammers. Once all the scammers and their ball rimming reps got booted their entertaining gimmicks disappeared too.


----------



## CG (Sep 28, 2014)

Haha even then outside of ag, I feel a lot of people were more active. Maybe it will change when everyone is stuck inside during the worst time of the year (winter) lol


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 28, 2014)

SheriV said:


> I have no idea what that even means



Bop=brotherhoodofpain use be a gay forum that butt hurt imf members would leave to go to.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 28, 2014)

Cgrant said:


> Haha even then outside of ag, I feel a lot of people were more active. Maybe it will change when everyone is stuck inside during the worst time of the year (winter) lol



You mean when it goes from 88 degrees all the way down to 78?  Or is that just Hawaii winters?


----------



## CG (Sep 28, 2014)

maniclion said:


> You mean when it goes from 88 degrees all the way down to 78?  Or is that just Hawaii winters?



Dick


----------



## charley (Sep 28, 2014)

some one we all know & love has been missing from AG, let us put our hands together for the Big Guy......


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## heckler7 (Sep 28, 2014)

Living the dream just got a cheesesteak hoagie


----------



## charley (Sep 29, 2014)

..ha ha ha ... that's great heck, thx.... i've got 3 wawa's within i mile...


----------



## Saney (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## charley (Sep 29, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Goose to go?




....  it ain't really healthy food, but when you're high at 4a.m. it comes in handy...


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 29, 2014)

charley said:


> ....  it ain't really healthy food, but when you're high at 4a.m. it comes in handy...



I bet at 1 in the afternoon when you're high it's the place to be also.


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 29, 2014)

O damn look what I found


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 29, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> O damn look what I foundView attachment 55324



Yeah, baked pies for when you're baked.


----------



## charley (Sep 29, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> I bet at 1 in the afternoon when you're high it's the place to be also.





.... one in the p.m..... my couch .vape in hand, Blue Dream, OJ Kush.... [wife went to work]...that's what i call 'inner peace'.....


----------



## charley (Sep 29, 2014)

..thx heck, now i got a bad case of the munchies...


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 29, 2014)

charley said:


> .... one in the p.m..... my couch .vape in hand, Blue Dream, OJ Kush.... [wife went to work]...that's what i call 'inner peace'.....




Nice! But i'll throw in too...


----------

